# Metriaclima estherae and Yellow labs



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi,
I was wondering if M. estherae Minos reef will cross-breed with Labidochromis caeruleus (yellow labs). I like the blue males / orange-yellow female combination, but don't want hybridized fry since I trade with the local folks here.
I already have yellow labs, and am drooling over the M. estherae that are currently available here :drooling: ...decisions, decisions.

Thanks,
Ami


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

From the species profile here on site:

Good tank mates are other mbuna but avoid other similar, short-bodied Zebra species (e.g., Maylandia callainos), and Labidochromis caeruleus as crossbreeding may occur.


----------



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks...I guess I'll do the zebras for my next tank.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Rusty's are a nice choice with Yellow labs.


----------



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, I read that red zebras and rustys interbreed with yellow labs, so I'm staying away from them.

My current set up is a 75G with --

yellow labs
yellow tail aceis
demasoni


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I have never heard of rusties hybridizing with labs. The acei get pretty big (6-7") and you need lots of dems. I would go for labs and demasoni.
Or you could do saulosi and rusties.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Wouldn't know why Labs and Rusty's would hybridize - colors are very different and so is the general shape. My Labs act like the Rusty's aren't even in the tank.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Almost any mbuna can hybridize. The key is keeping the correct ratio of 1m to 3 or 4 females. I kept all female red zebras in my former mbuna tank, so that I could strip yellow labs for fry if I wanted. I had Syno multies that took care of most of the fry that was spit in the tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Funny enough, I never had the blue estherae males show any interest in Labs, but I have the red males. :?


----------



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> Almost any mbuna can hybridize. The key is keeping the correct ratio of 1m to 3 or 4 females. I kept all female red zebras in my former mbuna tank, so that I could strip yellow labs for fry if I wanted. I had Syno multies that took care of most of the fry that was spit in the tank.


 Oh goody ! I have 1:3 ratio for the yellow labs. My LFS has zebras that are grown up enough to get 1 blue male and 3 yellow females.
Thanks


----------

